# LGD, purebred or mix?



## Hitherhart (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been looking into getting my first LGD. In my area people seem to prefer the Great Pyrenese, and I've found a breeder for those where they are raised with goats from the time the pups are 4-5 weeks old. I also have a goat farm that I'm working with and getting some stock from that's going to be breeding their great pyrenese/maremma cross female to another working LGD that is a mix of Anatolian, Akbash, Pyr, and Kangal. 

Just kind of wanted to hear what every one's opinion on what might make the better LGD?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First, welcome to TGS!
Every dog is different. At least they are all LGD mixes.
Our Anatolian is pretty much a big baby (he wasn't coddled) and the 3/4 Anatolian/Pry is a power house at his job.


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

In my experience, purebreds tend to perform better. What I've been told is that many of the different breeds guard differently so mixing the breeds doesn't always result in a good guardian animal. Even parents' performance may not be indicative of offspring outcome. The mix we got years ago is an indoor dog now (Maremma/Komondor(75%)) and probably one of the sweetest dog around, but was awful at her job. She was born in a goat barn, was surrounded by goats from birth, and came from a reputable breeder so we were very surprised that she never bonded with our herd. My family has a Great Pyrenese that we absolutely love. (That dog has an amazing disposition and wonderful instincts even before you factor in that he came from a rescue.) We also have a couple Karakachan puppies who are very young that we got last spring, but they are progressing in their training very well. 

I've seen dogs that were mixes that were excellent guardians, but my personal preference would be to get a purebred (from OFA or Pennhip checked parents if possible). I hope that helps!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I currently have a Pyrenees but I have had Pyrenees X Anatolian cross and a Pyrenees/Anatolian X Akbash Cross, with the Pyrenees X Anatolian probably being the most common. I love the Pyrenees but they do need a lot of brushing in the spring and summer. That may be why there are so many Pyrenees X Anatolian crosses, great temperament with people but less hair. I think that a cross can do the job just as well as a purebred with the crosses combining the best or worst of both breeds. I think it is more important to find a good breeder who is willing to answer and questions you have now and in the future. LGD's can be difficult and it's always nice to be able to contact the breeder and get advice when dealing with the adolescent issues that will inevitably come. I also would find a puppy that is currently out with the livestock versus one that is kept in the house/barn/kennel away from the animals.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

For guardians, do keep in mind that some dogs will get grass stuck in their hair. In particular, needlegrass. OUr bloodhound was being housed out with the buckling, and she developed a NASTY infection from needlegrass getting in under her coat and burrowing into her skin. It was really gross. So with that in mind, decide how much maintenance you want to do on their coats. Purebred or mix.


----------



## DanielsDairyGoats (Jul 21, 2013)

I read a good article about a guy who raises his own crosses just for his needs. It was in an issue of Range magazine. Very useful IMO, I'll see if I can remember to track it down. He talked about how some breeds like to stick close to the herd, while others like to set up a perimeter, and so on.

Personally what I would look at is what sort of place your getting them from. If you have a smaller place you don't want a pup who's parents cover miles every day.

For me there have been things I've had to learn the hard way, but they are so worth it.


----------

